# linseed bath



## wilkislingshot (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi can a member explain what a linseed bath is 
Not quite sure.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

A linseed bath is referring to Linseed OIL. or often times.... Boiled Linseed Oil. also called BLO. This bath that you are referring to, is just a container or plastic bag with the aforementioned BLO inside. Your slingshot soaks in it. For as long as your patience will allow. Some say a cpl days.... others a week. Bath gives the oil time to soak into the wood. More of a soak than a bath. Get it?


----------



## wilkislingshot (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Also give the slingshot a good dry afterwards before using it. This should take also a couple of days. And be careful with cloth or paper towels when you wipe off the BLO after the bath. They can self ignite.


----------

